# Barista Touch - IMS



## HRC99 (Dec 4, 2018)

Anyone know if the IMS Precision Filter Basket or Precision Shower Screen will fit a Barista Touch?


----------



## dhirenmehta (May 4, 2019)

I'm keen to find out about the baskets also,

I've responded in this post to get some info:

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/59784-sage-specific-ims-baskets/?do=embed&comment=871883&embedComment=871883&embedDo=findComment

Not sure if you got answers to your query or if you're still looking.

Thanks


----------

